# Attaching grab bar/cooler to ipb/skimmer



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

I used Engel (or yeti) cooler brackets/straps with short screws and 3M 5200 adhesive.. Anytime a screw or drill bit hits my boats, I seal them with "goop"


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

There is about a 1" gap in the false floor on your boat. If your going to do it right cut out some blocks of marine grade wood the shape of your grab rail feet and glass them in. Just adding extra glass isn't much better than screwing it to the existing floor. Running screws into glass tends to crack it, and this is something you intend on pulling/leaning on. That being said mine is just screwed to the floor because the PO had installed hydro-turf that I didn't want to rip out just yet. I did 5200 the hell out of it though. FYI my igloo sportsman 40 cooler isn't strapped down and never moves.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

I built up two mounting points out of treated wood it's about two and a half inches thick. Then glassed them to the floor. Put inch and a half screw in them and my grab doesn't budge.


----------

